# introduce myself



## buck (Oct 2, 2010)

hi everbody i am new here


----------



## Arnold (Oct 2, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*buck* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 2, 2010)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## dubol (Oct 2, 2010)

Hello


----------



## ibby (Oct 2, 2010)

hi every as you know im new to this site and will be looking forward to meeting some of you guys. my main reason i goined was to gain knowledge in the gym so hopefully ive come to the rite place


----------



## brokenarrow (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi to all i am new to this site and am looking forward to gaining as much knowledge as i can.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## coloradohardcore (Oct 3, 2010)

hello and welcome!  You have come to the right sight!  Lots of useful info and super smart guys to help you on your quest to GET HUGE!!


----------



## hammercurls (Oct 4, 2010)

Welcome to the board!


----------

